# No screen rotation feature on kindle touch but on kindle 4?



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

I was playing with a touch at Staples and notice that i couldn't find the screen rotation mode on the kindle touch and I have it on my new kindle 4 (important for pdf  or pdf formatted books). anyone else noticing that? Also, screenshot with Kindle four is so easy *menu+keyboard button* but can you do it on the touch? (sidenote: do like how you can swipe up on the screen and it forwards chapters)...I also like how you could touch turn pages with gloves on but it seems like pages would get turned often by accident. Any thoughts? The Kindle 4 is also visibly much smaller in form factor and footprint. Any experiences with the one handed reading? 

Irrelevant sidenote dream option: an implemented two column horizontal viewing. If anyone owns an android phone and likes reading on the side, moon reader does auto-scroll, cool reader does two page landscape and fb reader does am amazing texture background with animated page turns. If only all these amazing features were on the Kindle. Haha.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have a Touch, but I can tell you that you can do a screen capture by holding down the home key and touching the screen. Member CandyTX discusses it here
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,92831.msg1447118.html#msg1447118

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy. Awesome to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing the touch screen makes it more difficult to implement the screen rotation, although since I understand the Nook Touch has it, I wouldn't be surprised if that weren't a future software upgrade. 

Betsy


----------

